# small homestead in Corryton TN area



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm not a realtor, and have no vested interested in this place at all. We were just there the other day, visiting the corn maze across the road, and saw the for sale sign. It looks like a great place, with a huge barn and 2 greenhouses.

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/8207-Corryton-Rd_Corryton_TN_37721_M74035-36969


----------

